

Jim Henson’s Violent Wilkins Coffee Commercials (1957-1961) - gruseom
http://www.openculture.com/2012/05/jim_hensons_violent_wilkins_coffee_commercials_1957-1961.html

======
pasbesoin
Interesting how innovation is not an isolated incident in but rather seems to
permeate many innovative peoples' lives.

